
Can't upgrade percona-toolkit when percona-server installed - stephenr
https://github.com/Homebrew/legacy-homebrew/issues/35995#issuecomment-238808382
======
stephenr
Whenever a discussion about workstation software comes up, homebrew comes up.

This issue, just closed without a solution is evidence of the terrible
dependency management system homebrew is built on.

~~~
dozzie
This is actually very opaque problem to somebody who doesn't use Homebrew. Why
did `brew' want to install mysql package? Maybe it's percona-toolkit's
maintainer who fscked up the job and put a non-alternative dependency on
"mysql"?

~~~
stephenr
It's an acknowledged problem with binary distributed packages:
[https://github.com/Homebrew/legacy-
homebrew/pull/41595#issue...](https://github.com/Homebrew/legacy-
homebrew/pull/41595#issuecomment-120614907)

Homebrew is more like home made bread that's taken out half way, because it's
half-baked and basically terrible.

First they rely on end user compilation for everything, then they support
distributing binaries in a way that's as smart as a brick.

~~~
dozzie
Well, being _too_ smart about binary packages after supporting source packages
also could give similar results. Gentoo's emerge used heuristics and heavy
magic when used with tbz2s, and that failed every now and then.

From package managers I like most how aptitude allows to browse resolutions
and allows to choose one and modify it, but this is very far from being
trivial to implement.

~~~
stephenr
The source packages simply state that they depend on another package, or one
of multiple packages.

The problem is that their half baked binary distribution model doesn't then
follow the same dependency rules.

Terrible tool, terrible results.

